# Text speak.



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

Once again I am having to delete posts with text speak

I have been more than fair giving warnings and deleting the offending word.. I am now deleting the whole post and will infract future posts that contain bits" of words.

Maiden


----------



## FItOutGuy (Oct 25, 2011)

Good! Death to text talk.


----------



## NeoPhoenix (Oct 17, 2011)

It seriously spreads like wildfire!


----------



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

NeoPhoenix said:


> It seriously spreads like wildfire!




Dubai page posters are without doubt the biggest offenders.


----------



## Gavtek (Aug 23, 2009)

I say we allow text talk, and embrace people using it.

At least that way, we have an immediate idea of who we should be completely ignoring.


----------



## FItOutGuy (Oct 25, 2011)

Gavtek said:


> I say we allow text talk, and embrace people using it.
> 
> At least that way, we have an immediate idea of who we should be completely ignoring.


I like this thinking


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

FItOutGuy said:


> I like this thinking


Text speak on a forum with so many people whose first language isn't English is unfair. You're alienating them! So please don't do it! If you have problems with being able to spell, maybe use a spell check and then no one will know. 

Jo xxx


----------



## Jynxgirl (Nov 27, 2009)

Also a 500 word paragraph with not one comma, period, capital letter, and other atrocious parts to our eyes posts.... Can we also have those deleted Ms Maiden ?


----------



## basc (May 18, 2011)

OMG! WTF! u guyz dont know how peeps 2day communikate u need 2 get a life!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! loooooooooooooooooooolz cheers m8s.

On top of deleting these people's posts, can we set up a help group who will volunteer to go around to the offenders house and slap them silly?

Seniors please adviCe.

Keep posting.


----------



## pamela0810 (Apr 5, 2010)

Also, please do not give silly excuses for being lazy and spelling incorrectly....if 10 of your posts are correct and one is all mumbo jumbo, it doesn't mean you are dyslexic, it just means there is something else wrong with you. 

Besides that, it doesn't hurt to type full words. I feel so bad for the little kids these days who do not know how to spell.


----------



## pamela0810 (Apr 5, 2010)

basc said:


> On top of deleting these people's posts, can we set up a help group who will volunteer to go around to the offenders house and slap them silly?


I don't mind doing this, but chance are...these offenders are either posting from their blackberry or their Ipad / other tablet, etc. That's what makes them so cool!


----------



## ccr (Jun 20, 2010)

pamela0810 said:


> I don't mind doing this, but chance are...these offenders are either posting from their blackberry or their Ipad / other tablet, etc. That's what makes them so cool!


Pam,

First of all, it is an "iPad" - note spelling.

And second, it is no more difficult to write from an iPad than from normal keyboard so not an excuse for text speak writing.

And third, yes ma'am, iPad is VERY cool!


----------



## katiepotato (Apr 29, 2008)

pamela0810 said:


> it doesn't hurt to type full words


Could not agree more! I'm a bit of a grammarpuss too though, misuse of apostrophes and confusion of there/they're/their and your/you're drives me just as mad as text speak. Also, while I'm on my soapbox, there is no "a" in "definitely."


----------



## pamela0810 (Apr 5, 2010)

katiepotato said:


> Could not agree more! I'm a bit of a grammarpuss too though, misuse of apostrophes and confusion of there/they're/their and your/you're drives me just as mad as text speak. Also, while I'm on my soapbox, there is no "a" in "definitely."


I thought I was the only crazy pedantic one on this forum. The grammar police is expanding! :clap2:


----------



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

pamela0810 said:


> I don't mind doing this, but chance are...these offenders are either posting from their blackberry or their Ipad / other tablet, etc. That's what makes them so cool!




Ipad corrects spelling.


----------



## FItOutGuy (Oct 25, 2011)

Jynxgirl said:


> Also a 500 word paragraph with not one comma, period, capital letter, and other atrocious parts to our eyes posts.... Can we also have those deleted Ms Maiden ?


Agree. The endless streams of consciousness. Save us all from those.


----------



## Guest (Jan 10, 2012)

katiepotato said:


> Could not agree more! I'm a bit of a grammarpuss too though, misuse of apostrophes and confusion of there/they're/their and your/you're drives me just as mad as text speak. Also, while I'm on my soapbox, there is no "a" in "definitely."


And on my soapbox, spelling the word lose with 2 o's drives me mad

And it's should HAVE, would HAVE, could HAVE , not should OF, would OF, or could OF


----------



## Guest (Jan 10, 2012)

MaidenScotland said:


> Ipad corrects spelling.


Yeah, but you can turn that feature off


----------



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

:focus::focus::focus::focus::focus::focus:

I do not want the topic of the thread lost or I will have a p.m from someone saying I deleted their post but they did not see the warning thread.


----------



## Guest (Jan 10, 2012)

MaidenScotland said:


> :focus::focus::focus::focus::focus::focus:
> 
> I do not want the topic of the thread lost or I will have a p.m from someone saying I deleted their post but they did not see the warning thread.


:sorry:


----------



## Whatever! (Jan 25, 2011)

Fair enough about the text talk, but aren’t some of you being unfair to non English speaking people that cannot properly write or spell English words but would like to be part of this forum? I’m just saying.


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

Whatever! said:


> Fair enough about the text talk, but aren’t some of you being unfair to non English speaking people that cannot properly write or spell English words but would like to be part of this forum? I’m just saying.


 Good point!! I dont know about anyone else, but I make allowances and wouldnt critise them - Thats why its helpful to have peoples "original nationality" on their profile, which gives a clue and then answers should be written as well as possible, not in text speak - if only so they can be put through google translate if necessary

Jo xxx


----------



## pamela0810 (Apr 5, 2010)

To be honest, majority of the members on the Dubai forum only are native English speakers and its usually the native English speaking newbies that make these mistakes. What's even more frightening is that some of them are teachers! 

I understand non native English speaking members making grammatical errors but the ones who know this just one language really should try and get it right. 

Text speak however really is annoying irrespective of what your first language is.


----------



## BedouGirl (Sep 15, 2011)

Hear hear. I am also a spelling and grammar 'freak' AND I use an iPad. Surely it helps to make an effort when posting, regardless of nationality/mother tongue, in order to improve? I really feel a lot of this comes down to laziness. Pam (off topic, I know) love the new profile pic and the cute puppy 


----------



## adrianh (Sep 20, 2008)

Incorrect spelling and poor grammar has nothing at all to do with text speak, from my point of view you guys are well "off topic" personally I feel the forum is a great asset and source of information and due consideration should be given to the people "new be's who visit us, most of which will be considering life changing decisions, and have probably never left their home country. Keep text speak for the sand pit or Ep lounge. If its allowed?

But I was not aware you had to be a graduate in English to be a member of this forum.

Last word remove the spec from your own eye before you try to remove the plank from that of your brother / sister Laughed Out Load LOL  you all do it and LOL is pure text speak at its best think on


----------



## katiepotato (Apr 29, 2008)

Adrian - I take your point that bad grammar and text speak are two separate issues. However, look at the people who have responded to this thread - most are long-term, regular contributors who have provided the information which makes the forum the asset that it is. I don't think anyone is saying you have to be an English Language graduate, but it is much easier to give a meaningful response when the question asked is constructed in a legible manner. Unless I'm mistaken, that's why text speak is banned. 

Yes, we all use abbreviations from time to time, but not to the extent that a post is impossible to understand. Also, where an abbreviation is used that someone doesn't understand, the explanation is usually quickly provided. 

I'm not a moderator but I don't think text speak is allowed anywhere on the forum, not even in the lounge.


----------



## adrianh (Sep 20, 2008)

My point is simple people visit this site looking for serious advice but bad English should not be be confused with text speak


----------



## pamela0810 (Apr 5, 2010)

Text speak is for SMSes, not for forum discussions, business email or anything where you would like to be taken seriously. If one is looking for serious advice from members who actually take the time to respond with genuine answers, the least that person can do is post a proper question using whole words.


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

Emotion abbreviations and "smilies"are used simply to add emotion to an otherwise bland medium and yto give some character to our posts and ourselves. As Pam says, text speak is for sending fun, informal messages/SMS's to friends on your mobiles, not for discussing and learning about life changing issues on the forum

Jo xx


----------



## pamela0810 (Apr 5, 2010)

A perfect example of how text speak has ruined the English language: http://www.expatforum.com/expats/du...i/84040-teachers-mirdif-dubai.html#post584553

There's a "ur" and a "your" instead of a "you are". This has been posted by a native English speaking teacher. A little worrying if you have kids going to school in Mirdif


----------



## Scottishnewbie (Oct 19, 2011)

There are quite a few mistakes on that thread from post to post. Does not inspire confidence I'm afraid!


----------



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

Text speak is not allowed on any page of the forum.
We mods are not allowed to use it in our private area.. our posts would also be deleted and we would receive an infraction.


----------



## GreyGT-C (Dec 23, 2011)

you deleted one of my posts for using the word "thru". It is listed in Webster's as an alternate spelling of "through". The run on sentences and lack of punctuation around here is far worse in my opinion. 

Would my post get deleted if i asked where i could rent a limo for the night instead of limousine?


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

GreyGT-C said:


> you deleted one of my posts for using the word "thru". It is listed in Webster's as an alternate spelling of "through". The run on sentences and lack of punctuation around here is far worse in my opinion.
> 
> Would my post get deleted if i asked where i could rent a limo for the night instead of limousine?


whr I cd rnt a limo 4 th nt????

and I use the word "thru" too. Lets not get too anal about it. As long as we spell correctly and get our points across in a polite and well structured way, so that other folk can understand. We just dont want to end up with posts full of abbreviations and text messages!

Jo xxx


----------



## Bigjimbo (Oct 28, 2010)

*Jojo..............


----------

